# The Grudge 2



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

I just watched it with friend yesterday. And I was wondering, for those of you who watched, did you like it or not? For those of you who didn't, are you planning to? State your opinions.

For me, I thought it was pretty good. Much better than the first one, I'll give the producers that much. Except the ending was predictable, at least in my view.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet, I'm going to soon though, I thought that they took a little too long to make a sequel


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, seing as I wasn't thouroughly impressed with the first, I Doubt I'll be seeing the second.  I thought the first was just a jumble of pop-out scares and disturbing images.  

*Sigh*  I sure do miss the suspense days of Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 14, 2006)

looks like crap to me...but to each his own i guess...


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> looks like crap to me...but to each his own i guess...



Doesn't a lot of things look like crap to you?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> looks like crap to me...but to each his own i guess...



Yeah, some people could possibly like it.  I don't really think so, but hey.


Arashi Kazama said:


> Doesn't a lot of things look like crap to you?



Don't you mean "A lot of things look like crap to you, don't they?"?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 14, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Doesn't a lot of things look like crap to you?



Yes, and im mostly right about it ...all i know is that horror movies suck nowadays...i havnet been scared by any of them in the last 10 years...the only somewhat decent horror movie was Saw, but Saw 2 sucked...


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Yes, and im mostly right about it ...all i know is that horror movies suck nowadays...i havnet been scared by any of them in the last 10 years...the only somewhat decent horror movie was Saw, but Saw 2 sucked...



I agree with you. The scariest movie you could ever see is the one when you watch your first horror movie ever.

What about Saw 3? It's coming out soon, going to see it?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> I agree with you. The scariest movie you could ever see is the one when you watch your first horror movie ever.
> 
> What about Saw 3? It's coming out soon, going to see it?



It'll rehash old ideas, and fail more miserably than the first.  

Like most sequals do.


----------



## Townbbq (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I saw it today, I hadn't seen the first one, so I found it realy confusing. xD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Yes, and im mostly right about it ...all i know is that horror movies suck nowadays...i havnet been scared by any of them in the last 10 years...the only somewhat decent horror movie was Saw, but Saw 2 sucked...



Dude, give the movie creators a break. It's not their fault that their movie is not the first horror movie you have seen. It's hard for all of us to be afraid of horror movies now a days because we are either use to it, not the first, gender (guys would try not to seem afraid or scared), or it wasn't scary at all. You got to admit that most of these films actually do scare the generation of 13 year olds and younger.


----------



## Mariia (Oct 15, 2006)

I wanna watch it. Hope it's scary . Didn't see the first one, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Yes, and im mostly right about it ...all i know is that horror movies suck nowadays...i havnet been scared by any of them in the last 10 years...the only somewhat decent horror movie was Saw, but Saw 2 sucked...



Saw was horrible...

It was pretty good, good watch.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 15, 2006)

Juon movies don't scare me at all....they just make me think too much

Saw Juon 1,2, and 3
I don't wanna see the English remake....

Saw movies are visually awesome, but not scary at all


----------



## Mojim (Oct 15, 2006)

Um is this movie scary? The first one didn't scary at all -_-.

Although the Japenese version did scared me a lil' bit tho :sweat


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Saw was horrible...



You wash your God damn mouth!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 15, 2006)

Saw movies aren't scary one bit, they are just thrilling


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, they aren't scary, but the Thriller part is what made it not suck. Saw 3, I'll rent it, but I won't go out of my way.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw the movie.
Quite honestly if you saw the Ju-On flicks. You should pass on this because it really isn't that good flick where you have to pay to watch. I just saw it because I went with my friends who I haven't seen in a while. It lacked shock factor (which I tend to look for in today's horror flicks). The movie in itself was very predictable after the first sequence. They try to somehow add a little background to the ghostly characters specifically the wife (all in all made the story confusing for a lot of people. for me it made me say pointless for putting it on the film as I saw no purpose of it really; surprised it wasn't cut out). But I have to admit there are only a few questions in my mind about the flick. 

- When the recap was running at the end of the flick did anyone happen to catch something different? hint: the scene was shown differently when it originally showed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

I hated saw cause the acting was horrible on a WHOLE NEW LEVEL but the bloody parts were nice, better in saw 2 by far. As for Grudge 2, it's enjoyable, but nothing memorible really...except the girl....ugly creature she is.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 15, 2006)

You guys are insane.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 15, 2006)

The first Grudge made me laugh it was so bad. I also laughed at the trailer for number 2, so I won't be seeing it.

I really liked Saw. I thought the acting on Doctor Gordon's part (at the beginning at least, it got better later) was subpar, but the rest was well-acted, and I thought a lot of the way it was filmed was sort of stupid (like with the camera going around the frantic masked drug lady about 30 times for no given reason), but the ending was great, as was quite a lot of the movie. I thought the ending really made the movie, and though I have yet to see the second, I expect good things.

The movie didn't scare me, at all. I just thought it was really well done (aside from Doctor Gordon's acting, at the beginning).


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Um is this movie scary? The first one didn't scary at all -_-.
> 
> Although the Japenese version did scared me a lil' bit tho :sweat



That's what I said in the first post. The first one was crap, and not even close to being horror. I didn't flinch one bit. In the second, I flinched twice. There was also some stupid/funny stuff in there. 



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> You guys are insane.



What is that supposed to mean? GTFO. 



			
				Townbbq said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw it today, I hadn't seen the first one, so I found it realy confusing. xD



Yep, you'd have to kind of see the first to understand the idea. I watched it, too, but still got a little confused. I just asked my friend for some of the info after the movie ended. Apparently he understood everything. :sweat


----------



## botoman (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw it Friday night. I didn't watch the first one, but I had seen the Japanese one before so I understood a little bit (though not much). But you didn't really have to see the first one to understand the second one IMO. 

Anyway, the movie was pretty good. The story moved along at a well enough pace, with a little snag here and there. Something jumpy happened just about every other minute, which made me jump a few times. I think what made the movie even more scary were the fucking little elementary kids that kept screaming at EVERY little spooky scene, I shit you not. I mean, I've seen enough scary movies to know when something is gonna pop out, but when these kids screamed (and I mean screamed, like nails on a chalkboard), it made me jump just a little more.

Anyway, I liked it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 16, 2006)

botoman said:


> I saw it Friday night. I didn't watch the first one, but I had seen the Japanese one before so I understood a little bit (though not much). But you didn't really have to see the first one to understand the second one IMO.
> 
> Anyway, the movie was pretty good. The story moved along at a well enough pace, with a little snag here and there. Something jumpy happened just about every other minute, which made me jump a few times. I think what made the movie even more scary were the fucking little elementary kids that kept screaming at EVERY little spooky scene, I shit you not. I mean, I've seen enough scary movies to know when something is gonna pop out, but when these kids screamed (and I mean screamed, like nails on a chalkboard), it made me jump just a little more.
> 
> Anyway, I liked it.



Also, when they appered in teh background and the characters would even notice them was kinda creppy.


----------



## botoman (Oct 16, 2006)

Ha-ri said:


> Also, when they appered in teh background and the characters would even notice them was kinda creppy.



Yeah, those little scenes were pretty spooky, even when I think about them now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think what scared me the most was when the girl (I forgot her name, but the one who made it back to America and brought the ghost with her) went to her counselor and she said "I don't know what you're talking about. They're right next to you..." And then she proceeded to turn into a spawn of hell


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 16, 2006)

botoman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think what scared me the most was when the girl (I forgot her name, but the one who made it back to America and brought the ghost with her) went to her counselor and she said "I don't know what you're talking about. They're right next to you..." And then she proceeded to turn into a spawn of hell




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that was the most hilarious scene ever. The look of her face was hysterical.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

botoman said:


> Yeah, those little scenes were pretty spooky, even when I think about them now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was a bit creepy. I knew something was suddenly going to happen, but didn't expect that.

[A few amusing spoilers in the movie. Don't click if you're planning to watch the it later on.]


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the most stupidest death was with that Asian chick. Her boyfriend was in the shower, and she was like "Oh, Micheal!" and she started to think that he was tickling her. But it was actually the grudge. What the heck?  

The funniest parts in the movie was when that blond girl pisses, because she saw the grudge. (She wasn't wearing anything, just a towel).

And when the old man was playing peekaboo in front of the girl in the bus. (She looked about 18.) Everyone was laughing because it looked so retarted, and dumb.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw the movie yesterday I enjoyed it but I hated the ending >.>


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> I saw the movie yesterday I enjoyed it but I hated the ending >.>



Why? Was it because it was predictable and random? I always knew that someone was just going to die anyway. Endings bore me like that. =\


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> I saw the movie yesterday I enjoyed it but I hated the ending >.>



If you have seen Ju-On and its movies you knew what type of ending you were going to get.


----------



## SundanceChile (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO, the movie could have been/should have been a lot scarier. The sequel looked like a joke compared to the original.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was expecting to get scared but I never did >_<


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 18, 2006)

so just how awful was Edison Chen in this sequel?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 18, 2006)

tinlunlau said:


> so just how awful was Edison Chen in this sequel?



Quite honestly his acting wan't that awful. He was pretty good in the movie. Only parts that I think he could have been better was the parts when he was suppose to be scared. Other than that his interaction with Amber Tamblyn's character and his japanese speaking (he is chinese) was pretty good.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 18, 2006)

SundanceChile said:


> IMO, the movie could have been/should have been a lot scarier. The sequel looked like a joke compared to the original.



Yeah, somewhat I agree on that. I watched the trailer on YouTube, and it looked better than the movie itself. Sometimes it's the other way around, though.


----------



## uchiha-rikky (Oct 25, 2006)

I watch The Grudge 2 with 7 of my friends and i was the only one to find it funny nott scary did anyone think it was funny?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2006)

I watched Juon 2.. it was whack.

As for the American version, I have yet to see it. But, how is it funny?


----------



## ez (Oct 25, 2006)

if it's anything like the first, it sucks


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 25, 2006)

Have seen the Ju-On series and the first Grudge. Seeing things be reenacted by american actors it isn't scary at all. but in reply to ezxxx the movie is somewhat better than the Grudge. But if you have seen all Ju-On flicks then nothing should surprise you.


----------



## slugdude (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw it. Wasn't that scary, or good. The only really memorable part was when the old guy was playing peek-a-boo with the 20 year old lady. Still laughing about that with my friends.

So besides the retarded, crazy, old guy, it was sub-par in general.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

The Japanese one is so much better than the american version. -_-
It wasn't that scary either. >_<


----------



## Dralavant (Dec 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:


> looks like crap to me...but to each his own i guess...



My lord!! What's up with you guys! Call me weak if you want to, but man the first one had me frightened for such a long time. I couldn't sleep right for atleast 3 weeks. Every time I went near a flight of steps, I thought someone was going to crawl down them. When I saw something moving, I nearly fainted, but when I caught my balance, I saw that it was only my baby nephew crawling near the stairs and I had to go get him. I didn't want to see the second one.


----------

